# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 21-10-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 15-10-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Pa titull" (postuar 20-10-2003 nga Mjellma)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25555

Titulli: "Denisi, një çun prej Tirone" (postuar 20-10-2003 nga gerrmuesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25548

Titulli: "Padova!!! ku ne mencat sdutentore gjuha zyrtare eshte shqipja..." (postuar 20-10-2003 nga Pidocchio)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25545

Titulli: "Mungesë vullneti apo interesi ???" (postuar 20-10-2003 nga huggos)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25531

Titulli: "Rriten dërgesat e emigrantëve" (postuar 20-10-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25530

Titulli: "Hasan Prishtina" (postuar 20-10-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25528

Titulli: "Agrobiznesi, prodhimet shqiptare në panarin polak" (postuar 20-10-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25527

Titulli: "Doli Dielli" (postuar 20-10-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25521

Titulli: "Hipokritet.." (postuar 20-10-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25519

Titulli: "Te dhena mbi rruzullin tokesor." (postuar 20-10-2003 nga elda)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25517

Titulli: "21 Mrekullite E Botes" (postuar 20-10-2003 nga elda)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25516

Titulli: "Arbër Xhaferri për Himarën, zgjedhjet, bisedimet e Vjenës" (postuar 20-10-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25515

Titulli: "Kenget e djepit - Ninullat" (postuar 19-10-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25513

Titulli: "Islami Feja triumfuese" (postuar 19-10-2003 nga Azhubuam_Haani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25512

Titulli: "Emigrantet Mysliman protestojne ne Greqi" (postuar 19-10-2003 nga Azhubuam_Haani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25511

Titulli: "Fobollistet shqiptare neper Europe!!" (postuar 19-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25506

Titulli: "Pallatet shumëngjyrëshe të Ramës arrijnë në Londër." (postuar 19-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25504

Titulli: "Ceshte Ramazani" (postuar 19-10-2003 nga cunimartum)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25501

Titulli: "C" (postuar 19-10-2003 nga cunimartum)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25500

Titulli: "Shqiptaret Ne Gjermani" (postuar 19-10-2003 nga tterpo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25499

Titulli: "Koncert nga nje pianist shqiptar ne NY!" (postuar 19-10-2003 nga Toro)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25497

Titulli: "Si mund te vendos foton?" (postuar 19-10-2003 nga Fedora463)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25496

Titulli: "Kush fshihet pas vrasjes se mbretit Faruk te Egjiptit?" (postuar 19-10-2003 nga lis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25493

Titulli: "Letra e nenes" (postuar 19-10-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25492

Titulli: "Ku kane humbur Lushnjaret e forumit?" (postuar 19-10-2003 nga Sirena_E_Vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25491

Titulli: "Fedora" (postuar 19-10-2003 nga Fedora463)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25490

Titulli: "Përshëndetje nga Fedora" (postuar 19-10-2003 nga Fedora463)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25489

Titulli: "Po prezantohem dhe une" (postuar 19-10-2003 nga Fedora463)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25488

Titulli: "Pershendetje!" (postuar 19-10-2003 nga The-doors)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25485

Titulli: "Italianët" (postuar 19-10-2003 nga MIri_CH)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25483

Titulli: "Cekja i shkrete ne qeli ca ore." (postuar 19-10-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25482

Titulli: "Gjergj Dimitrovi: Intrigat për të krijuar Partinë Komuniste Shqiptare" (postuar 19-10-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25479

Titulli: "Pse edhe sot edhe kesaj dite ka te tilla ndarje ne kishen e Krishtit....." (postuar 19-10-2003 nga Manulaki)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25478

Titulli: "Pershandetje miq te forumit." (postuar 18-10-2003 nga bledi-uk)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25473

Titulli: "Une ne anglisht" (postuar 18-10-2003 nga Manulaki)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25471

Titulli: "Enzensberger- &quot;Mrojtja e ujqerve&quot;" (postuar 18-10-2003 nga macia_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25469

Titulli: "Gjurmet E Gishtave Zbuluan Krimin" (postuar 18-10-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25466

Titulli: "Skandal,barnat e spitalit shiten ne farmaci!" (postuar 18-10-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25465

Titulli: "Pse po ec në rruge të errët,  pse po vajtoj i vetmuar?" (postuar 18-10-2003 nga demons&amp;wizards)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25464

Titulli: "Femra dhe Mitologjia Greke" (postuar 18-10-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25463

Titulli: "Poezi nga zemra!" (postuar 18-10-2003 nga Poeti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25462

Titulli: "Prezantimi i DJ-Gabriele" (postuar 18-10-2003 nga DJ-GABRIELE)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25460

Titulli: "Kenga qe po degjoj ne kete moment" (postuar 18-10-2003 nga Simpatikja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25458

Titulli: "Mali i shenjtë i Tomorrit" (postuar 18-10-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25457

Titulli: "Fushate elektorale" (postuar 18-10-2003 nga &quot;KINGU-1&quot :shkelje syri: 
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25455

Titulli: "Arvanitasit dhe të drejtat e tyre" (postuar 18-10-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25453

Titulli: "Botën  Sìç  Është , E  Dua !" (postuar 18-10-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25451

Titulli: "Shqiperia, nje miqesi e vjeter me Vatikanin" (postuar 18-10-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25450

Titulli: "Mendimi juaj për një prind tillë" (postuar 18-10-2003 nga xXx-GirL16-xXx)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25448

Titulli: "Dial-Up" (postuar 17-10-2003 nga Pogradecari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25446

Titulli: "Si të bëj kërkim në Google?" (postuar 17-10-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25427

Titulli: "Ndertesa me e larte ne bote" (postuar 17-10-2003 nga Bokerrima)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25422

Titulli: "Fjale te urta popullore  Siciliane" (postuar 17-10-2003 nga Larsus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25420

Titulli: "Per Kucovaret e forumit! :buzeqeshje: " (postuar 17-10-2003 nga ^BabY__GirL^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25417

Titulli: "Nje poem nga une" (postuar 17-10-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25415

Titulli: "Bukuria , zgjuarsia ,rinia ,dashuria" (postuar 17-10-2003 nga &quot;KINGU-1&quot :shkelje syri: 
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25412

Titulli: "Mjeku Kuron Por Zoti Sheron" (postuar 17-10-2003 nga &quot;KINGU-1&quot :shkelje syri: 
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25411

Titulli: "barsaleta per totti-n(italisht)" (postuar 17-10-2003 nga fantaKLAID_PR)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25409

Titulli: "1998-2002, perkeqesohet deficiti tregtar" (postuar 17-10-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25408

Titulli: "Cilat jane bankart e interesuara per Banken e Kursimeve" (postuar 17-10-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25405

Titulli: "Heavy Metal (chapter II)" (postuar 17-10-2003 nga dimegeni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25403

Titulli: "Mall, epsh dhe dashuri" (postuar 17-10-2003 nga Vala_79)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25402

Titulli: "NE MUNDESH - Shqiperuar nga R.Shvarc" (postuar 17-10-2003 nga Vala_79)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25401

Titulli: "Kalendari i ri 2004, me 18 pista" (postuar 17-10-2003 nga VAZELOS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25399

Titulli: "Dikur duhet të prezantohesha edhe unë" (postuar 17-10-2003 nga joanna)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25398

Titulli: "A është e drejtë që vajzat shqiptare të lënë ushqimin për t'u dobësuar?" (postuar 17-10-2003 nga ersjada)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25397

Titulli: "Metamorfoze" (postuar 17-10-2003 nga Dreri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25394

Titulli: "Vatikani Predikon... Prezervativet përhapës të SIDË-s!!!" (postuar 17-10-2003 nga Henri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25433

Titulli: "Duke mbushur boshlleqet midis Soft dhe Hard..." (postuar 17-10-2003 nga cunimartum)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25387

Titulli: "Vjen brigada shqiptare në Itali" (postuar 17-10-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25386

Titulli: "Gjuha Shqipe" (postuar 16-10-2003 nga arber_gjakova)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25383

Titulli: "Ura e Gurit" (postuar 16-10-2003 nga Shiu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25380

Titulli: "Kur filloj që pati mbaruar?!" (postuar 16-10-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25379

Titulli: "Nene Tereza me kostum gjakovar" (postuar 16-10-2003 nga Jonian)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25373

Titulli: "Me ne fund erdha dhe une!" (postuar 16-10-2003 nga bimba_tenera)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25368

Titulli: "Njoftim!" (postuar 16-10-2003 nga iliria e para)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25367

Titulli: "Kristiane te persekutuar nga kisha, per hir Te Krishtit..." (postuar 16-10-2003 nga Matrix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25366

Titulli: "Lexojeni po jua mbajti" (postuar 16-10-2003 nga Dallaverexhija)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25364

Titulli: "Në qafë të bretkosës e matanë" (postuar 16-10-2003 nga kulla)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25363

Titulli: "Mbresat e Forumit (Ju ftoj të gjithëve të shkruani)" (postuar 16-10-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25362

Titulli: "Si e shiti Enver Hoxha dhe PKSH Kosoven" (postuar 16-10-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25361

Titulli: "Ne nderim te kengetrave shqiptare" (postuar 16-10-2003 nga Agim Doçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25360

Titulli: "Orgji Kombetare..." (postuar 16-10-2003 nga Agim Doçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25359

Titulli: "Emigrantët në Angli,&quot;Shteti ynë nuk po na përkrah&quot;" (postuar 16-10-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25358

Titulli: "Rritja ekonomikene Shqiperi  per 2003 ka qene 6%" (postuar 16-10-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25357

Titulli: "Skënderaj: Është vrarë Xhevdet Ahmet Behrami" (postuar 16-10-2003 nga Arb)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25356

Titulli: "C'mendoni per nje burre qe qellon gruan?" (postuar 16-10-2003 nga xhilda)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25355

Titulli: "Sa e rendesishme eshte pamja e ........" (postuar 16-10-2003 nga ersjada)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25354

Titulli: "Pershendetje" (postuar 16-10-2003 nga ersjada)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25353

Titulli: "Nje kuzhine sulltanesh ne kryeqytetin shqiptar" (postuar 16-10-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25351

Titulli: "Elda nga Fieri" (postuar 16-10-2003 nga shpilti_vockel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25350

Titulli: "Luan Rama, grushta gazetarit Babaramo" (postuar 16-10-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25349

Titulli: "Annemarie Schimmel" (postuar 16-10-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25348

Titulli: "Rryma folk-alternativ. Kenget qe ju pelqejne me shume dhe komente." (postuar 15-10-2003 nga angeldust)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25343

Titulli: "Vitaminat dhe mikroelementet ne organizmin e njeriut" (postuar 15-10-2003 nga Mjeku i femijve)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25338

Titulli: "Vivaldi dhe vepra e tij per Skenderbeun" (postuar 15-10-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25332

Titulli: "Shqiperia dhe Anglia mareveshje per riatdhesim te emigranteve" (postuar 15-10-2003 nga desada-UK)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25330

Titulli: "Shqipëria dhe Anglia pajtohen për riatdhesimin e emigrantëve" (postuar 15-10-2003 nga desada-UK)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25327

Titulli: "Lorca" (postuar 15-10-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25326

Titulli: "Fjalor Latinisht-Shqip" (postuar 15-10-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25324

Titulli: "Vuajtja e Shqiptarit dhe Folklori" (postuar 15-10-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25319

Titulli: "Cili eshte stacioni juaj radiofonik me i preferuar?" (postuar 15-10-2003 nga Simpatikja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25317

Titulli: "Shqiptari i dhuron Ferrarit skulpturën e Kalit simbol" (postuar 15-10-2003 nga VAZELOS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25312

Titulli: "Banesat e yjeve" (postuar 14-10-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25298

Titulli: "Vrasjet e emigranteve shqiptare nga forcat greke" (postuar 14-10-2003 nga berati81)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25297

Titulli: "A duhet mesuar arti ne shkolle?" (postuar 14-10-2003 nga Young_hacker)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25291

Titulli: "Përse?" (postuar 14-10-2003 nga samer)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25289

Titulli: "Poema nga nje moter e krishtere." (postuar 14-10-2003 nga liveintwoplaces)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25287

Titulli: "Lejohet të postosh në gjuhë të huaj?" (postuar 14-10-2003 nga IAKS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25281

Titulli: "shqiperia c'eshte c'ka qene e c'do behet" (postuar 14-10-2003 nga juliano1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25274

Titulli: "Haxhi Dhe Umra" (postuar 14-10-2003 nga KOMFORT LUX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25271

Titulli: "Kush e udheheq njeriun zemra apo mendja" (postuar 14-10-2003 nga KOMFORT LUX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25267

Titulli: "Analistët mbi zgjedhjet lokale 2003" (postuar 14-10-2003 nga NIL)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25266

Titulli: "Komente të anëtarëve mbi zgjedhjet lokale" (postuar 14-10-2003 nga Der Albaner)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25278

Titulli: "Problem impotence apo jo?" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga Korcarebabe)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25259

Titulli: "Memories...." (postuar 13-10-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25254

Titulli: "A duhet të shkarkohet Nexhat Daçi nga posti i kryetarit?" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25251

Titulli: "Përshëndetje të gjithëve!" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga Naldi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25250

Titulli: "Bir, italian i nënës..." (postuar 13-10-2003 nga Bokerrima)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25243

Titulli: "Vargje dhe Kenge Popullore" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25242

Titulli: "A t'u them një sekret?!..." (postuar 13-10-2003 nga Agim Doçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25239

Titulli: "Prane oxhakut" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25237

Titulli: "Ja kush është Gjykata Shqiptare!!!" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25235

Titulli: "Lufta Tjeter" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25234

Titulli: "Shumaker, &quot;ylli&quot; me 6 cepa" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga VAZELOS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25230

Titulli: "Shqiperi-Kosove, bllokohet tregtia e lire" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25229

Titulli: "Dashuria e madhe te merzit?" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga bunny)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25228

Titulli: "pse..." (postuar 13-10-2003 nga blerin)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25227

Titulli: "Lajme kompiuterike" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25226

Titulli: "Citate te shkrimtareve te medhenj ne vite" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga Simpatikja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25225

Titulli: "C'mon Girls" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga vullnet_a)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25219

Titulli: "Gjeneral Tellini, i vrare nga greket se mbrojti kufijte shqiptare" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25218

Titulli: "Ja edhe Gerti!" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga AlbRoma)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25217

Titulli: "Shtypi perëndimor mbi zgjedhjet lokale në Shqipëri" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25216

Titulli: "Cili lider shqiptar është më i popullarizuar?" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25213

Titulli: "Oh sa e dua Shkupin" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25212

Titulli: "Largimi i trurit" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga Hek)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25210

Titulli: "Ja dhe prezantimi im" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga ENERJOLA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25209

Titulli: "Jam Mr. Right çupa!..." (postuar 12-10-2003 nga Mr_Right)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25204

Titulli: "Dituria" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25202

Titulli: "Kampionati Boteror i Futbollit per Femra..." (postuar 12-10-2003 nga Sirena_E_Vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25199

Titulli: "Fillimet e Kinematografisë Shqiptare" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25198

Titulli: "Me mbyllen ne psikiatri se nuk votova" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25197

Titulli: "Ambasada angleze tirane" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25195

Titulli: "Gjuha huaj, sa e mirë..." (postuar 12-10-2003 nga Skerdi Sika)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25194

Titulli: "&quot;Klandestin&quot; apo ikanak?" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga Skerdi Sika)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25190

Titulli: "Keni pas ndonje pasoj nga chati?" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga Mr_Right)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25189

Titulli: "Si ju pëlqejnë femrat më shumë: me apo pa syze?" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga LORI84)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25188

Titulli: "Manipulimet e zgjedhjeve!" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25185

Titulli: "Të rejat e fundit nga zgjedhjet lokale" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga kajsia)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25184

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: pse ku dhe si
 o 'è' (0 vota)
 o 'è' (1 vota)
 o 'è' (0 vota)
 o 'è' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25274

Sondazh: Sondazh i stilit Vienes?
 o 'te jap doreheqje' (9 vota)
 o 'te mos jap doreheqje' (5 vota)
 o 'ti jep llogari Parlamentit' (0 vota)
 o 'se di' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25251

Sondazh: Kush mendoni se do te fitoi ?
 o 'Gjermania' (2 vota)
 o 'Suedia' (0 vota)
 o 'Nuk jam tifoz/e' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25199

Sondazh: Me syze apo pa syze
 o 'me syze' (4 vota)
 o 'pa syze' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25188

Sondazh: Kush u  ka lene me shume mbresa?
 o 'Grupi Mister' (1 vota)
 o 'Anita Take' (0 vota)
 o 'Eli Fara' (3 vota)
 o 'Soni' (1 vota)
 o 'Ardit Gjebrea' (5 vota)
 o 'Kastriot Tusha' (0 vota)
 o 'Sinan Hoxha' (0 vota)
 o 'Gerta Berati' (1 vota)
 o 'Vace Zela' (2 vota)
 o 'Redon Makashi' (1 vota)
 o 'Anila Mimani' (0 vota)
 o 'Rovena Dilo' (0 vota)
 o 'Te tjere!!!' (6 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24998

Sondazh: Te lejiohet armembajtja ne Shqiperi?
 o 'Po' (1 vota)
 o 'Jo' (5 vota)
 o 'Nuk e di' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24915

Sondazh: Aktori me i mire?
 o 'Brad Pitt' (7 vota)
 o 'Bruce Willis' (1 vota)
 o 'Cameron Diaz' (3 vota)
 o 'Michelle Pfeiffer' (4 vota)
 o 'Nicole Kidman' (2 vota)
 o 'Pamela Anderson' (0 vota)
 o 'Penelope Cruz' (4 vota)
 o 'Richard Gere' (2 vota)
 o 'Vin Diesel' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24837

Sondazh: Cili filozof ju ka lene mbresa?
 o 'Aristotle' (1 vota)
 o 'Confucius' (1 vota)
 o 'Immanuel Kant' (1 vota)
 o 'Locke, John' (0 vota)
 o 'Machiavelli, Nicolo' (1 vota)
 o 'Marx, Karl' (1 vota)
 o 'Nietzsche, Friedrich' (1 vota)
 o 'Plato' (0 vota)
 o 'Pythagoras' (0 vota)
 o 'Rand, Ayn' (0 vota)
 o 'Santayana, George' (0 vota)
 o 'Sartre, Jean Paul' (0 vota)
 o 'Schopenhauer, Arthur' (0 vota)
 o 'Socrates' (2 vota)
 o 'Sun Tzu' (0 vota)
 o 'Voltaire' (0 vota)
 o 'Leila  :perqeshje: ' (4 vota)
 o 'Tjeter.' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24817

Sondazh: Besoj...
 o 'V. GORDON CHILDE' (0 vota)
 o 'ELLSWORTH HUNTINGTON' (0 vota)
 o 'DIFUZIONI' (0 vota)
 o 'ARNOLD J. TOYNBEE' (2 vota)
 o 'DETERMINIZMI' (0 vota)
 o 'Tjeter' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24815

Sondazh: A eshte dueli elektoral mes Rames dhe Ngjeles e kulturuar ?
 o 'Po' (0 vota)
 o 'Jo' (2 vota)
 o 'Nuk e di!!' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24754


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

21-10:
 o H/-c|&lt;-||C00|_ (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=404

21-10:
 o alfa1 (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=289

21-10:
 o z3r0|C00l (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1398

21-10:
 o mariodalipi (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1475

21-10:
 o besi (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1837

21-10:
 o Edmond 86 (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2262

21-10:
 o B|ade[0ff] (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2807

21-10:
 o Stargate_Boy (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2895

21-10:
 o Giovanni (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3255

21-10:
 o Adi_SHO (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5103

21-10:
 o Schutzstaffel (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7202

21-10:
 o anarkisti (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7472
 o gllo22 (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8742

21-10:
 o Adi Tironci (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9210

21-10:
 o luanda (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10164

22-10:
 o KACAKU (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...info&userid=49

22-10:
 o matilda - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=202

22-10:
 o IdiotI (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1588

22-10:
 o Brunilda (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1633

22-10:
 o orjet (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1921

22-10:
 o Studenti_Te (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2327

22-10:
 o |-Fast-| (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2577

22-10:
 o malli (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2806
 o Dejv (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4658

22-10:
 o paris (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5175

22-10:
 o bengji (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5704

22-10:
 o ertjon1 (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6253

22-10:
 o NERON (14) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6023

22-10:
 o kaltrina_mt (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6070
 o jurgen22 (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6243


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 15-10-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 92 Anetare te rinj
 o 103 Tema te reja
 o 1,957 Postime te reja
 o 0 Sondazhe te reja

----------

